# Dish 722 SD signal and OTA signal combine



## jljunk (Apr 29, 2012)

How to combine the 722 SD signal and the OTA signal into a single coax input.

Old HDTV had 1 ATSC and 1 NTSC inputs: (Replacing TV) in another room.

New HDTV has only 1 coax input: (almost all current TV's have 1 coax input)

Need to combine the OTA signal and the channel 60 SD signal from the 722 for the new TV to recognize both signals from 1 coax input.

Anyone had this situation when replacing new HDTV.

Thanks JLjunk


----------



## thomasjk (Jan 10, 2006)

Just use a standard splitter in reverse.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

combiner = splitter must be rated 2.15 GHz


----------



## jljunk (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks! jljunk


----------



## bnborg (Jun 3, 2005)

I use a couple of VHF-UHF amplifiers before and after my VIP722K. I thought they could provide some isolation in case of cross-talk or feedback.

The system provides both of the VIP modulated signals and OTA to other TVs. It works very well.


----------



## jljunk (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks bnborg!


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> combiner = splitter must be rated 2.15 GHz


For OTA ?!?

A good solid 1 GHz splitter/ combiner is plenty for OTA And combining TV2 output. With the digital transition complete - channel 51 tops out at 700 MHz , and if you put TV2 on some OTA channel above that, you're fine.


----------



## P Smith (Jul 25, 2002)

just in case, if one day he'll want to combine sat feed and OTA ...


----------



## scooper (Apr 22, 2002)

P Smith said:


> just in case, if one day he'll want to combine sat feed and OTA ...


If you're going to combine OTA and DBS - you're going to use diplexers, not this kind of combiner.


----------



## jljunk (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks scooper, my research confims your suggestion.
It works just fine!
JLJUNK


----------



## jljunk (Apr 29, 2012)

Thanks P Smith!

JLJUNK


----------

